# Qual a melhor opção entre estas estaçoes?



## Joao Silva (12 Out 2011 às 21:45)

Quero adquirir uma estação meteorologica, com preços entre 100-150€, qual destas vos parece melhor? 
- *WMR88 de Oregon Scientific * http://es.oregonscientific.com/cat-...-Estación-Meteorológica-con-Conexión-USB.html
- *Oregon Scientific WMRS200* http://es.oregonscientific.com/cat-...-Estación-Meteorológica-con-Conexiòn-USB.html
- *Estacion meteorologica PCE FWS 20* - http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2011 às 22:05)

Eu tirava dessa lista a WMR88, tem algumas gralhas com o vento por ser mais barata. Apenas recomendava a WMRS200 ou a PCE FWS-20 que tenho e estou muito feliz com ela


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Out 2011 às 22:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu tirava dessa lista a WMR88, tem algumas gralhas com o vento por ser mais barata. Apenas recomendava a WMRS200 ou a PCE FWS-20 que tenho e estou muito feliz com ela



Por falar em PCE a minha já fez 1 ano


----------



## Joao Silva (12 Out 2011 às 22:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu tirava dessa lista a WMR88, tem algumas gralhas com o vento por ser mais barata. Apenas recomendava a WMRS200 ou a PCE FWS-20 que tenho e estou muito feliz com ela



Por acaso até a mais cara das 3, pois a WMRS200 está em promoção. Vou seguir o conselho, mas se souberes de alguma melhor dentro desses preços agradeço.

Ja agora uma duvida, essa que tens guarda a informaçao no data logger sem que seja necessário ter o pc sempre ligado ou nao?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Ago 2012 às 12:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu tirava dessa lista a WMR88, tem algumas gralhas com o vento por ser mais barata. Apenas recomendava a WMRS200 ou a PCE FWS-20 que tenho e estou muito feliz com ela



Que tipo de gralhas???
Eu tenho uma WMR88, mas usei pouco tempo porque entretanto mudei de casa e já á muito tempo que não a ponho a funcionar por isso ainda não notei nenhum problema, só o facto de os sensores ficarem amarelos com o tempo.
Já tiveste alguma??
É muito má?
Há problema se começar a usá-la de novo depois de 1 ano a "apanhar pó"?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Ago 2012 às 14:16)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Que tipo de gralhas???
> Eu tenho uma WMR88, mas usei pouco tempo porque entretanto mudei de casa e já á muito tempo que não a ponho a funcionar por isso ainda não notei nenhum problema, só o facto de os sensores ficarem amarelos com o tempo.
> Já tiveste alguma??
> É muito má?
> Há problema se começar a usá-la de novo depois de 1 ano a "apanhar pó"?



Respostas???


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2012 às 14:42)

Ena pá, que post antigo.  Na altura eu tinha lido sobre algumas gralhas de marketing no anemómetro para baixar o preço, mas nunca tive bem a certeza e não sei se é verdade, diziam que registava vento a menos ou uma coisa assim, porque só registava o vento nos últimos x segundos, mas basicamente todas as Oregon fazem isso por isso não tenho a certeza.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2012 às 15:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ena pá, que post antigo.  Na altura eu tinha lido sobre algumas gralhas de marketing no anemómetro para baixar o preço, mas nunca tive bem a certeza e não sei se é verdade, diziam que registava vento a menos ou uma coisa assim, porque só registava o vento nos últimos x segundos, mas basicamente todas as Oregon fazem isso por isso não tenho a certeza.



Há vários tipos de falhas. Mas algumas prendem-se também com o facto de haver incompatibilidades de software que resultam numa má leitura de dados.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2012 às 00:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Há vários tipos de falhas. Mas algumas prendem-se também com o facto de haver incompatibilidades de software que resultam numa má leitura de dados.



Não tinha a ver com software mas sim com código específico na consola da estação. Li isto num fórum na altura, como disse não tenho a certeza se é assim.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (30 Ago 2012 às 12:58)

contente com a minha Estacion meteorologica PCE FWS 20


----------

